# Cherry Hill, Dc Area



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello Fellow Outbackers,

We *may* be planning a trip east very soon, as in less than 2 weeks. In our planning I would really like to get the kids to the DC area. I experienced the area when I lived there some 30 years ago. 
That explains it, I learned how to drive on the beltway!
I really want to share the history with the kids while they/we can.

For those who have stayed at Cherry Hill...
Is it realistic to see the highlights of DC in two full days while staying there? Suggestions?

Also, seems it's a big park. Any sites or area to avoid or that you would recommend? Being crammed in isn't our first choice...

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. We'll be heading there after visiting the Hartford, CT area. Man it's been years since we have been out there.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

ARzark said:


> Hello Fellow Outbackers,
> 
> We *may* be planning a trip east very soon, as in less than 2 weeks. In our planning I would really like to get the kids to the DC area. I experienced the area when I lived there some 30 years ago.
> That explains it, I learned how to drive on the beltway!
> ...


 Just came back from there. Had a number of people ask me to scope out different site for them. I have photos of the park and can suggest some areas suitable.

I was very happy with the shuttle service to the Green line, although we didn't use it. The green line is less than a mile away and is easy to get on and off.

Park offers the ability to buy passes to get on and off the metro for a round trip or passes that let you get on and off at multiple stations.

I would suggest that you buy the Tour-mobile Passes for your family. The Tour-mobile will bring you around to all of the memorials and buildings that are desirable to see in Washington. The pass allows you to get on and off as you please for the day that you purchased the ticket. The tour-mobile stops at the red, white, and blue marked stops every 20-25 minutes. This means if you want to step off to see something you can spend a little bit of time and then hop back on.

The mobiles make their last stops at about 4 pm. so you want to be on one of them to get back to where you want to be at the end of the day.

I suggest that you take the Green line to The Navy Memorial. Come up the escalator and go left, across the street. National Archives will be on your right. Walk up one block and cross left to the National Art gallery. A 10 minute easy walk. There is a Tour-mobile stop there.

On your way back for dinner, once you get to the Navy Memorial, walk through the Memorial courtyard up toward China town and the National Portrait Gallery (2 blocks) several good chain restaurants and specialty restaurants.

We stayed on Site 446.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Just came back from there. Had a number of people ask me to scope out different site for them. I have photos of the park and can suggest some areas suitable.
> 
> I was very happy with the shuttle service to the Green line, although we didn't use it. The green line is less than a mile away and is easy to get on and off.
> 
> ...


Excellent info... Thanks Eric! 
The tour-mobile sounds like the way to go!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My pleasure...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

all the pull thrus seemed tight, but the location for what you want is perfect


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> all the pull thrus seemed tight, but the location for what you want is perfect


 The pull throughs near the Restraunt/pool area are close. there are two areas where the distance between units is much better for pull throughs.

The back in sites in the area I was in were good with a fair amount of distance between units (25-30 ft.) you may be able to get an idea from the phot. I will up load a few more photos.

No complaints there. Only draw back was road noise for RT 95. But because of the campground location you'll not be able to avoid that.



















Eric


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi,

I don't know if you want any recommendations about the attractions in DC but I'll throw in my opinions. We use to live in the northern va area for six years (and will be moving back this summer). Having many guests come thru in the time with limited time to sightsee we always recommended: the american, air & space, & natural history. I would not recommend (if there is any kind of long line) going up in the Washington Monument. It can chew up a lot of time with very little reward in the end except to say you did it.

One other place you and your children may enjoy is the Newseum. My daughter went there (had so much fun) about 7 years ago right before they closed to do a redo (they have since reopened).

Gail


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Gail. Always open for suggestions, and it sounds like some other folks are heading that way too!
I used to live in Annandale, but that was a looooong time ago. I used to skip school now and again and spend the day cruising the Smithsonian museums.
Lots to learn and see there. Can't wait to share it with the kids.

Thanks for the suggestions









For others who may be going as well, someone passed along some more information that may be useful to everyone:



Cherry Hill is not hard to get to (look for IKEA as a landmark for the exit from the beltway), and seems to be neat and clean. You can get a decent, reasonably priced meal at IKEA if you don't want to cook, as well. =)

If you have access to military bases, you might take a look at Andrews AFB FamCamp - It's very quiet and inexpensive and I believe they also have a shuttle to the metro. It is definitely a bit less convenient than Cherry Hill but is another option, if you have access. Very simple but you don't need anything fancy if you are spending your time in DC being tourists.

The tourmobile really is a great see-all, and I would suggest taking the metro (or driving, if you are feeling brave) to Arlington National Cemetery and catching the tourmobile from there. The tourmobile also covers the cemetery but it requires a different ticket if I remember correctly. If you do the cemetery tour first, you can get a good view of the city from up by Arlington House, and can see some of the places you'll see on the city part of the tour.

I think the tourmobile stops by the old post office tower, which is very close to the Reagan bldg where you can get lunch. It's been a couple of years since I've been on the tourmobile but I think we ate lunch there on that trip.

Just be prepared to deal with some crazy traffic if you drive to Arlington. It could easily take you an hour if you are on the road before 9:30AM or so.

I am not familiar with many of the metro stations but I do know that the New Carrollton Station has parking available after 10AM that is not available earlier, and other stations may be the same way. Might be worth a quick test run to the nearest metro from the cg once you get unhooked on the night you arrive. If you are able to ride the metro rather than sit in traffic you will be better off, especially if you are not used to driving in the area, and even more so if you plan to get going before rush hour ends.

If I am going someplace in DC I try not to have to be there before 10AM. So, it might even be worth the wait for the shuttle to the metro. Just ask them what time the first shuttle runs and jump on that. You can always eat breakfast along the way someplace. =) If you end up at Union Station for any reason there are plenty of places to eat there that are not too expensive (Panera, etc).


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> all the pull thrus seemed tight, but the location for what you want is perfect


 The pull throughs near the Restraunt/pool area are close. there are two areas where the distance between units is much better for pull throughs.

The back in sites in the area I was in were good with a fair amount of distance between units (25-30 ft.) you may be able to get an idea from the phot. I will up load a few more photos.

No complaints there. Only draw back was road noise for RT 95. But because of the campground location you'll not be able to avoid that.



















Eric
[/quote]

That is one hek of a flag pole.







Does it flex in the wind?


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow Arzark,

I use to live in Arkansas (Ash Flat) and went to college at Arkansas College in Batesville. I also lived in Annandale when we were in Northern Va. Small world!

Gail


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh and if you are military or have a civilian id card and can get onto Ft. Myers there is a back way into Arlington in the parking lot of the PX. Makes for a breeze getting in and out of Arlington.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> all the pull thrus seemed tight, but the location for what you want is perfect


 The pull throughs near the Restraunt/pool area are close. there are two areas where the distance between units is much better for pull throughs.

The back in sites in the area I was in were good with a fair amount of distance between units (25-30 ft.) you may be able to get an idea from the phot. I will up load a few more photos.

No complaints there. Only draw back was road noise for RT 95. But because of the campground location you'll not be able to avoid that.



















Eric
[/quote]

That is one hek of a flag pole.







Does it flex in the wind?
[/quote]

Nope! Breaks down into two peices, got it from camping world. I like it alot!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

By the way check out that McQuires shine on both the Outback and My TV! Way to Shiiiinnnneee!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

bouchfam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if you want any recommendations about the attractions in DC but I'll throw in my opinions. We use to live in the northern va area for six years (and will be moving back this summer). Having many guests come thru in the time with limited time to sightsee we always recommended: the american, air & space, & natural history. I would not recommend (if there is any kind of long line) going up in the Washington Monument. It can chew up a lot of time with very little reward in the end except to say you did it.
> 
> ...


Musuem of Natural History is my Fav, very crowded though, Smithsonian has a HUGE new Air & Space Museum (my second Fav and 1st reccomendation) the location is near Dulles Airport and easier to travel to than heading downtown DC. Website:
http://www.gosmithsonian.com/museums/natio...var-hazy-center
It is 4 times the size of the one in town and 10 times more exhibits.

Campground Close to Chantilly (Air & Space) & Manassas And Splashdown Park, and Vienna Metro:
http://www.hillwoodcamping.com/

My $.02 worth; A local here in the DC Suburbs


----------

